# Freezer Works, Fridge Doesn't



## HEMIGIRL (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi everyone-

We need some tips from the experts before calling a serviceman. We got our TT out of storage yesterday... leaving for New York on Thursday. Turned on the fridge today, on auto, i







t's plugged into the house. The freezer works great but the fridge is not cooling at all. Please pass along any advice you may have... and quick...two days until vacation!








Thank you!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Since you have little time I'd call your dealership or any dealership that can get you in quickly. Then start looking on your own. Open the outside service panel and see if anything is obviously disconnected. Check all the fuses, even though they should be all tied together as one unit. You are looking for anything that might be blocked or disconnected. Though frankly most of this is where you can't get to it easily. I think most of the manufactures have manuals for download, if you don't have yours download one and see if it has further pointers. I think the Outbacks come with Dometic but I can't recall now, here is their website though dometic.com


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

I have noticed that my fridge cools down a lot slower than the freezer does. I would even go to say that it would take at least 3 to 4 hours before it feels cool. You may just need to give it a little more time. Also is the TT level? I have heard that it needs to be level for the ammonia system to cool properly. I think it can even ruin the system if the TT isnâ€™t level.

Chris


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Give it 12 to 24 hours depending on the ambient temperature. The freeze receives the majority of the cooling effort and then the fridge. To encourage the fridge to cool add a couple of frozen bottles of water.

Also if the freezer is working then it is only a matter of time until the fridge gets cold. Place a thermometer in the fridge and just take quick peeks.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

make sure that you have he fridge thermostat turned all the way down...

also takes my fridge abut 12 hours to get cold...

call the Dominic dealer (toll free numberin instruction manual for freezer) -- they are very helpful but i bet they tell you to give it time to cool ...

are the fins geting cold at all???


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Ghostly, Is there an adjustable thermostat on the fridge?

My fridge did the same thing on my 1999 Aerolite camper. It ended up being low on ammonia. This could be a sign of a leak. Hopefully this is not you problem and you just needed to either level the trailer more or give it more time to cool.

The fridge in my Outback usually takes about 2 - 4 hours to cool. The fridge should cool to about 35 to 42 degrees and freezer from -5 to 10 degrees.

Josh


----------



## Morrowmd (Feb 22, 2005)

Hemigirl, did you try the fridge on gas & electric?

Ours cools down faster when on gas- you might try that.

-Matt


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

On the fins inside the fridge I noticed on my new outback there is a slide on the last fin the says warmer/ colder it appears to be a temp sensor mounted to it. Never saw it before but who knows maybe yours is pushed all the way to the warm side.

John


----------



## uoutcampin2 (Mar 3, 2005)

johnp2000 said:


> On the fins inside the fridge I noticed on my new outback there is a slide on the last fin the says warmer/ colder it appears to be a temp sensor mounted to it. Never saw it before but who knows maybe yours is pushed all the way to the warm side.
> 
> John
> [snapback]42309[/snapback]​


So glad you said this. I never did notice that until I just checked it. I don't understand how it works because it is just a piece of plastic cliped onto the fin with a little hose or wire attached.

Hmmm









Chris


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

uoutcampin2 said:


> johnp2000 said:
> 
> 
> > On the fins inside the fridge I noticed on my new outback there is a slide on the last fin the says warmer/ colder it appears to be a temp sensor mounted to it. Never saw it before but who knows maybe yours is pushed all the way to the warm side.Â Â
> ...


I don't have the "warmer/coder" anywhere on mine but I can tell you how it works.

Inside the piece of plastic is the thermistor that monitors the fridges temperature and cycles the burner to maintain the set temperature. The fins are the heat exchanger from the expander and the coldest spot on the fins is the top of the center fin. If you want the fridge to stay warmer place the clip on a center fin and push it up, if you want the fridge to be the coldest take the clip off the fins. Most people seem to *feel* that the if they slide the clip up and or down on the last fin they get enough of a reaction but I leave my fridge on 24/7 during camping season and have done a few tests and there is no real difference in temperature by moving the clip up or down on the last fin (maybe 2 degrees f).

The control board is set to maintain about 38 degrees at the thermistor. If you want the fridge to maintain this temperature the best place a RV fridge circulation fan near the bottom of the fridge and have it blow air up and at the fins in the area of the Thermistor. This way there will be less chance of warm or cold spots in the fridge and the Thermistor will be reacting to the air temperature more closely.


----------



## HEMIGIRL (Feb 20, 2005)

Thank you all so much for your advice. We learned something we didn't know... what the little white clip on the fins in the fridge are for.... and that it takes about 12 hours for our fridge to cool! All is well and we leave for New York and PA today. Thanks again.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Enjoy your vacation

Wave if you go thru Bergen County, NJ as you travel.

John


----------

